# LOW DOWN DIRTY THIEF



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

Person(s) wanted for stealing digital trail cameras near Bear Lake, Utah, west of Meadowville in the Tuffs Springs area. 

Apparently some members of our society have evolved into a pathetic, dishonest, unethical, example of a sportsman (if you can call them that). 

I spent the summer digging out a water retention pond, building a ground blind, scouting, and setting trail cameras, so my son's first year archery hunting could be successful. I don't own the mountain and I can't stop someone from hunting there, but you would think that a moral understanding existed among bow hunters. We all know how difficult archery hunting can be. It's truly sad that someone followed through with the urge to steal my cameras. Assuming the worst, I chained the cameras and locked them to a tree. Obviously it didn't make a difference. The cameras were up for several weeks and my son didn't even get the chance to see what was on the SD card. 

If anyone knows anything about the theft please contact me at 801-309-3391. 

Thank you, and I wish everyone success this hunting season.
ExtremeHunter


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What a joke! Probably some animal rights turd trying to keep you from succeeding. Best of luck catching to jerk!


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

My buddy had his SD card stolen out of his trail cam just last week. Hopefully it isn't another hunter, but I will be in the area and questioning those with whom I meet.


----------



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

The location of the cameras was pretty remote, so I'm sure it was another hunter. I will find out who it was, because the person that stole them was probably scouting the area. It's not rocket science, who ever stole them will probably be hunting there.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

i put trail cams out so don't take this the wrong way but i'm surprised how many people are so surprised and pist when their cam gets stolen. You are leaving personal property UNATTENDED on PUBLIC land, so you should go into it fully knowing their is a good possibility that it may not be there when you come back. Yeah, i'd be bent too if mine got stolen but i wouldn't be one bit surprised. 

Hopefully you find out who took them. Best of luck to ya


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Extreme, I will keep an eye as I know of four elk hunters looking around in that general area... spoke to two of them today as they were heading up to scout. PM me or stop by the archery shop in Logan if I can help. 

I had a friend relay a story to me this morning that his friend was building a ground blind and improving a watering site when a big guy walked out of the woods and told him to get the "F" out of his hunting spot. Then after a short "public land" discussion the big guy proceeded to pound the guy working on the blind. 

Be careful who you approach. apparently there are some people who think they are above stealing cameras and will take it physical for the sake of having a chance at an animal they consider trophy quality. Glad I have my concealed and will be packing this year with all the stories going round.

I will be in the Cache units for elk with some friends who were lucky enough to draw any bull tags and we will be going towards the area you were in... let me know if I can help and I will pass along any info I can acquire. Rotten thieves!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

nickpan said:


> i put trail cams out so don't take this the wrong way but i'm surprised how many people are so surprised and pist when their cam gets stolen. You are leaving personal property UNATTENDED on PUBLIC land, so you should go into it fully knowing their is a good possibility that it may not be there when you come back. Yeah, i'd be bent too if mine got stolen but i wouldn't be one bit surprised.
> 
> Hopefully you find out who took them. Best of luck to ya


I think that we aren't surprised by the outcome, but more so disappointed. You look at the guys on this forum and I would say that we are pretty upstanding sportsmen that wouldnt steal a trail cam if we found one (although I may moon it just for the heck of it).

Its just sad that people have to be so disrespectful


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You know, I have a cache hidden on the Cache unit (Hey, that's ironic.) and I worry about it quite a bit. The elk I'm watching are a long way from the road right now so I backpacked in some gear so I can stay in deep awhile without worrying about having to get off the mountain at night. It would suck to have to pack a week's worth of gear in on opening morning or the night before. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it's gone one of these days. Like Bax* wrote, though, I'd be very disappointed in humanity if someone stole my gear.
Best of luck to you, ExtremeHunter. I hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Glad I have my concealed and will be packing this year with all the stories going round.


That's brilliant. I can see the headline: "Bowhunter shoots man over abandoned camera"


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I have my concealed and will be packing this year with all the stories going round.
> ...


The headline would probably read more like: Missing hunter near Bear Lake. They may find the truck but its a big mountain. Not condoning, just saying.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

EH, I feel your pain but I'm not surprised. If your talking about the upper Tuff creek area I know it well as I used to hunt it many years ago. There are alot of people in that area that aren't there for the hunt. Many are opportunist and in the back country the door is wide open. I'm sure in time they'll get what's coming to them. Good luck with your hunt, did you draw or are you spiking it? skeet


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Finnegan » Fri Aug 13, 2010 1:19 am
> 
> TopofUtahArcher wrote:
> Glad I have my concealed and will be packing this year with all the stories going round.
> ...


I think he was talking about the guy who pounded the other guy, not for stealing camera's but for protection from idiots.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a memory card stolen from my camera during the turkey hunt. I got even with them however. I put a voodoo spell on them, so they would contract a V.D. from their wife, or significant other. Those poor bastards will never do this again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's getting bad where you need a camera set up on your camera


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

nickpan said:


> i put trail cams out so don't take this the wrong way but i'm surprised how many people are so surprised and pist when their cam gets stolen. You are leaving personal property UNATTENDED on PUBLIC land, so you should go into it fully knowing their is a good possibility that it may not be there when you come back. Yeah, i'd be bent too if mine got stolen but i wouldn't be one bit surprised.
> 
> Hopefully you find out who took them. Best of luck to ya


I disagree with this, if you drove your truck to a public parking lot would you expect someone to steal it? Its the samething. People think that if it ain't nailed down, chained and locked (although in this case not even that), locked in a garage, that it is fair game. I get mad when people say you should've expected that. No you shouldn't you should expect people to follow the law and leave your crap alone. Sorry nick not trying to make this personal towards you, just makes me mad when I see stuff like this happening to people just trying to have a good time hunting. :evil:


----------



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

nickpan said:


> You are leaving personal property UNATTENDED on PUBLIC land, so you should go into it fully knowing their is a good possibility that it may not be there when you come back.
> 
> Don't worry I didn't take it personal. I do have to wonder if you really believe the meaning behind what you wrote. Is it okay for someone to steal your truck that's parked on the side of a public road, just because you left it unattended for a period of time? I know the value of a truck and trail cameras are apples and oranges, but when your're talking about a person's integrity, value doesn't really matter...does it?
> 
> ...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am sorry that some pos stole your property that is wrong no matter what. I have to ask though,and it is not criticism just an honest question,is it legal to dig a water retention pond on public property? I would think some would view that as destruction or vandalism of public land. Do you plan to return the land to it's original state after the hunt? I applaud your effort and ambition to help your kid find success on his hunt. I am just thinking if alot of people started doing this it could cause a negative impact on the ecosystem is all. Kind of like the idiots that go off road with their atvs' scarring the landscape if you follow my line of thinking. Good luck to you and your kid on your hunt.


----------



## Farsider322 (Sep 30, 2008)

It may be that the person moved the trail cams to a different area. My buddy has a bunch of tree stands in an area, and one of them came up missing. He found it two canyons over in another tree. Fortunately he stumbled across it while scouting. He has his name and number on them, so that if someone else is in the same area they can talk before the hunt.


I don't care who you are. If it is not your property.....Leave it alone....period!!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do somehow find them, let me know as I am missing two camera's and three tree stands from the same area. I have heard that the Forest Service is cracking down on tree stands and if they have been up for more than a year, they will remove them. :? I have been keeping my eyes open but its hard as there is people from all walks of life up here wondering around especially in the summer.

I finally broke down and have bought Moultrie lock boxes for all my cameras. At fifty bucks a pop i wonder if its worth it but there is nothing worse than putting a bunch of time and effort to have your gear stolen. 

Good luck man, I feel your pain........


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> If you do somehow find them, let me know as I am missing two camera's and three tree stands from the same area. I have heard that the Forest Service is cracking down on tree stands and if they have been up for more than a year, they will remove them. :?


That is partially true except for the time period; my understanding is that they remove them if they see one unattended period since it is technically illegal to leave anything unattended for more than 24 hours.


----------



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

We only have a spike or cow tag, but we put a lot of work in so my son could finally have success. If someone in the area drew a tag for any bull, I would completely understand if they wanted the area to themselves. It's too bad people don't communicate more these days.


----------



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

fixed blade said:


> I had a memory card stolen from my camera during the turkey hunt. I got even with them however. I put a voodoo spell on them, so they would contract a V.D. from their wife, or significant other. Those poor bastards will never do this again.


That's funny stuff right there. I should try that!


----------

